# Brisbane Waters, blackwall - 5/3 - 6am



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys, after today poor fishing effort i am going to hit the water at 6am tommorrow at Blackwall boat ramp Woy Woy if anyones interested.

Will trawl up the side channel inside pelican island then popper fish the flats and trawl back down the channel be of the water around 9ish before the sotherly wind picks up.

Plan is to trawl a halco for the deep and a large popper and see what pops up :lol: 

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

With the weather on the coast rather unpalatable. I have decide to stay home an study like i should be doing.
The wind in a constant 15knts gusting stronger from the wnw to nw with rain periods. Very unpleasant for yaking  
There's always next week

Cheers Dave


----------

